# music instruments



## x_Nov30_x

Apart from a recorder what would you suggest for a 6 & 7 year old to start playing to learn how to read music and something thats going to be easy to play... MIL wants to buy them a recorder for easter but the sound really annoys me but for the life of me i cant think of anything else that is suitable for them :shrug:


----------



## neadyda

I started learning the flute at 7. It was the best thing I did cos I don't remember learning it but I can play up to a grade 5 level.

I heard piano/keyboard is the actual 'best' instrument to start of with. Dunno if it was true or not?! 

Dunno if that helped or not sorry


----------



## x_Nov30_x

Thank you, ill let her know to look into that area instead, i really don't want them to have a recorder lol


----------



## Thaynes

I think the flute is a really good idea too. It is a simple instrument to learn and it will also get them into learning consert pitch. Plus the flute has really similar fingering for other woodwind instruments. When I switched from flute to tenor saxaphone I has no problem at all. Piano isn't a bad idea either. In school they will have to learn the basic of the base cleft. It might make it easier to understand later.


----------



## Vicyi

Id say piano? I played recorder from 5yr and did piano from 8-10yrs :)


----------



## jenmc226

My 5-year-old loves playing around with an old keyboard we have. We haven't started any formal musical instruction yet, but it would certainly be a direction we could take with him.


----------



## Kathleen

I'd say piano/keyboard too. If you want the noise kept down she can use headphones. My stepdaughter is amazing on the drums, we found this out because of the game rock band-it means we want to get her drums but even they can be electric and with headphones!!!


----------



## hypnorm

My question is do They want to learn somethg, it would he best for their own influence to choose an instrument, lessons are not cheap.
My son is learning cornet/trumpet as he asked to learn, he is 6 in august. ( I play trust)


----------



## freckleonear

hypnorm said:


> My question is do They want to learn somethg, it would he best for their own influence to choose an instrument, lessons are not cheap.

Agree with this. Piano/keyboard, drums, flute, clarinet (if fingers and arms are physically big enough), cornet and violin are all good options for younger children. Piano/keyboard is usually fairly easy to find a teacher for, but if the children choose another instrument then make sure there's a local teacher willing to take 6 year olds before you buy.


----------



## x_Nov30_x

hypnorm said:


> My question is do They want to learn somethg, it would he best for their own influence to choose an instrument, lessons are not cheap.
> My son is learning cornet/trumpet as he asked to learn, he is 6 in august. ( I play trust)

Thank you, i did say to OH the other day he should ask them, she just gave them money instead for easter, think i might wait till their a little older:thumbup:


----------



## morri

Piano/Keyboard and guitar are also good choices. Especially classical guitar :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My 7yr old has guitar lessons xx


----------



## mom2011

i think flute or piano are good instruments to learn music...my son plays piano since 3 years


----------



## sleepinbeauty

String instruments are my favorite (Violin playing music major here!) but you can't go wrong with piano.


----------



## Phantom

Thaynes said:


> I think the flute is a really good idea too. It is a simple instrument to learn and it will also get them into learning consert pitch. Plus the flute has really similar fingering for other woodwind instruments. When I switched from flute to tenor saxaphone I has no problem at all. Piano isn't a bad idea either. In school they will have to learn the basic of the base cleft. It might make it easier to understand later.



The flute is one of the hardest instruments to learn. It can be awkward to hold for a young child and because you don't blow "into" it a lot of kids can't do it right away.

I'm a music teacher and for age 7 I recommend piano or violin.


----------



## maybebaby3

piano probably. i started with piano at 5 and then recorder and then on to flute as the fingering is the same on flute and recorder (well practically) kids also do well with the ocarina from that age.


----------



## maybebaby3

Phantom said:


> Thaynes said:
> 
> 
> I think the flute is a really good idea too. It is a simple instrument to learn and it will also get them into learning consert pitch. Plus the flute has really similar fingering for other woodwind instruments. When I switched from flute to tenor saxaphone I has no problem at all. Piano isn't a bad idea either. In school they will have to learn the basic of the base cleft. It might make it easier to understand later.
> 
> 
> 
> The flute is one of the hardest instruments to learn. It can be awkward to hold for a young child and because you don't blow "into" it a lot of kids can't do it right away.
> 
> I'm a music teacher and for age 7 I recommend piano or violin.Click to expand...

i agree, i'm also a music teacher and flautist but didnt start flute til i'd done a lot of recorder and i was about 9 i think.


----------



## NuKe

def piano/keyboard!!


----------



## Siyren

maybebaby3 said:


> Phantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thaynes said:
> 
> 
> I think the flute is a really good idea too. It is a simple instrument to learn and it will also get them into learning consert pitch. Plus the flute has really similar fingering for other woodwind instruments. When I switched from flute to tenor saxaphone I has no problem at all. Piano isn't a bad idea either. In school they will have to learn the basic of the base cleft. It might make it easier to understand later.
> 
> 
> 
> The flute is one of the hardest instruments to learn. It can be awkward to hold for a young child and because you don't blow "into" it a lot of kids can't do it right away.
> 
> I'm a music teacher and for age 7 I recommend piano or violin.Click to expand...
> 
> i agree, i'm also a music teacher and flautist but didnt start flute til i'd done a lot of recorder and i was about 9 i think.Click to expand...


i agree too, ive been playing the flute for 13 years now, and i teach music to kids on saturdays, the flute is definately a hard one, it seems to be one of those instruments that you can either play or not.


----------

